#  Krankenpflege >   Rehaklinik nach beidseitiger Hüftoperation >

## Busch

Hallo zusammen, ich leider an beidseitiger Hüftgelenksdysplasie mit Hüftkopfnekrose und wurde vor fünf Wochen auf der rechten Seite in der Endoklinik Hamburg operiert.
Seitdem war ich in der Rehaklinik Damp.
Von dort wechsele ich jetzt wieder nach Hamburg um die zweite Operation hinter mich zu bringen.
Da ich vom Niederrhein komme, möchte ich auch eine Rehaklinik für nach der zweiten Operation wenn möglich in meiner Nähe finden.Wer kann mir einige Tips geben !!!
Es sollte aber eine wirklich gute Rehaklinik sein.

----------


## hanni

Hallo 
Wie geht es inzwischen mit deiner Hüfte? 
Lg hanni

----------

